# my new payara



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

my new payara


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

looks super nice, talk to nate about how to take care of these guys, he knows the specifications, like waterfall conditions, alot of air, etc etc..

better get it a big tank later on...


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

k thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice paraya...waterz a bit dirty tho...just make sure you can take care of it for life they need HUGE tanks and lots of current...but im pretty sure nate can tell you all about it


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

that was before it came home its in a 125 gallon tank
theres silver dollars in there 2


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats on the new fish!









_*Topic Moved to Freshwater Pictures and Videos Forum*_


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome...im pretty sure you are going to need a much larger tank than that.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

not to be a perty pooper, but those fish almost always die at about 12 inches. Whose nate, does he have a larger one????


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice pick up.....how big do they get that a 125 wouldn't be enough???


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

potentially they can get a couple feet i think. and need a strong current and lots of space to swim


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks awsome


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice!no more pics???


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

uh depending on where the payara was caught some get to around 2' while others can get to around 4'. I used to have one...i got it at 2" and raised to 6" then i sold it... just remember if you get it to around 1' you will need a huge tank (which is also very deep) because in the wild once these monsters hit 1' they move into deep fast moving water. I no theirs a guy over at MFK that has a 17" i think but he has a huge 810 gal tank with a super amount of current. So if your rich and have a lot of time maybe you can handle this fish. Nice pick up though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Matty125 said:


> uh depending on where the payara was caught some get to around 2' while others can get to around 4'. I used to have one...i got it at 2" and raised to 6" then i sold it... just remember if you get it to around 1' you will need a huge tank (which is also very deep) because in the wild once these monsters hit 1' they move into deep fast moving water. I no theirs a guy over at MFK that has a 17" i think but he has a huge 810 gal tank with a super amount of current. So if your rich and have a lot of time maybe you can handle this fish. Nice pick up though


Beat me to the punch!

You need to go big for this fish if you want it to survive in the long run.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> uh depending on where the payara was caught some get to around 2' while others can get to around 4'. I used to have one...i got it at 2" and raised to 6" then i sold it... just remember if you get it to around 1' you will need a huge tank (which is also very deep) because in the wild once these monsters hit 1' they move into deep fast moving water. I no theirs a guy over at MFK that has a 17" i think but he has a huge 810 gal tank with a super amount of current. So if your rich and have a lot of time maybe you can handle this fish. Nice pick up though


Beat me to the punch!

You need to go big for this fish if you want it to survive in the long run.
[/quote]
lol mb next time ace







..... Oh yea i forgot to mention one little thing... IT IS SO DAMN HARD TO GET THESE GUY TO EAT DEAD. So yea... it took my payara like 1 week without food and then i put some frozen shrimp on a string and it ate that... so ye get it off live while its still young other wise think about how many clean feeders you would need to feed a 2' fish each day.


----------

